
Stewart Butterfield: We Don't Sell Horse Saddles Here - kposehn
https://medium.com/@stewart/we-dont-sell-saddles-here-4c59524d650d
======
ColinWright
So many submissions, so little discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9575107](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9575107)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9525456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9525456)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9189119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9189119)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9188863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9188863)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8818947](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8818947)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8317497](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8317497)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7673964](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7673964)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7288590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7288590)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7257459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7257459)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7254131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7254131)

